# What kind of Eschatology could this be?



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Nov 27, 2019)

A new Dutch work just appeared on PRDL and I am curious as to what the book could be about. It is by Antonius Driessen, a professor of theology in Groningen and dated 1718.
The title reads:

Thoughts on the Holy Revelation,
in which is investigated if there are not seven periods in the NT Church, of equal length, consisting of 360 years each. And if there is after these and eighth period as well, separated from the seven previous ones, described in chapter 20 and so on.
Furthermore,
If not the seven seals should be an accessory to the seventh letter, so too the seven trumpets with with the seventh seal, the seven thunder strikes (?) with the seven trumpets, and the bowls with the thunder strikes (again ?).
And if in this book Chapter 11 verses 1 through 13, and Chapter 12 and 13, until Chapter 14 verse 6, are two separate matters.

Revelation is by far my least understood and studied book, eschatology also my least developed school of theology. I could of course simply read the work, but it is 600 pages and not sure if it is worth the time investment.

Does this sound familiar at all to anyone? Or is it simply a one-off idea that never had any influence on the Church?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 27, 2019)

It looks like it might be a type of historicism, which was common in that era. Historicism is perhaps not without its strengths and insights, but it also sometimes resulted in date setting.

(Some might see the mention of seven periods and think dispensationalism, but he's referring to seven periods in NT church history, not seven periods (+/-) in redemptive history with accompanying "tests" a la Scofield et al.)

If you aren't that familiar with Revelation or eschatology in general, it would probably be a better idea to read something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you, that is helpful.



Pilgrim said:


> If you aren't that familiar with Revelation or eschatology in general, it would probably be a better idea to read something else.


I will pass over this one and continue to eagerly await the Durham release, that will be my first deep dive into Revelation.


----------

